# Gene Cafe cbr-101 heater element.



## Simon_S (Jul 4, 2016)

Hello all, looking for a bit of advice please....

I'm pretty sure I need a new heater for my gene 101. I'm getting an open circuit across the old heater and I'm getting voltage from the heater connections on the pcb (with a multimeter).

The supply in my house fluctuates between 234-253v typically, I also intend to carry out the dimmer mod as soon as she's back up and running. Which element should I go for 230v or 240v?

Thanks for taking the time to read.....

S.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

The only issue I see going with the 230V is that is your voltage goes that crazy, it won't have a very long life! Unless you make sure you always keep the maximum wattage, using the dimmer mod, below the element's maximum specification (1235W I believe).

Whether that's advisable or not I don't know.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

If you are going to do the dimmer mod always get the 230V element. However, don't be tempted to use it without the dimmer.

1150-1200W in summer 1200-1300 watt in winter, depends on how hot cold it is, you have the ranges there.


----------

